# 7 Adult Buck Rats



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

*Buck 1 - Blazed Mink Bareback,*
Has Micro-Opthalmia on one side, but is entirely unaffected by it and can still see from that side also.
Less than a year old.








*
Buck 2 - Russian Blue Berkshire,*
From Knowsley Safari Park and was rarely handled, still a little shy of being picked up, but is very sweet, can be bossy with other rats.
12-15 months old.









*Buck 3 - Black Berkshire,*
From Knowsley Safari Park, part of their last 2 litters before rehoming them and was rarely handled as a kitten, but is much much better now.
Less than 6 Months old.









*Buck 4 - Cinnamon Berkshire,*
Private rehome, really nice tempered calm buck, rather butch and big, intros great with other rats.
12 - 16 months old.









*Buck 5 - Champagne Roan Tailless,*
Removed from a `breeder` who cut his tail off to sell as `genetic tailless` for more money.
Really lovely lad, and is unaffected by having no tail it seems.
Less than 12 months old.









*Buck 6 - Black Berkshire,*
From Knowsley Safari Park, part of their last 2 litters before rehoming them and was rarely handled as a kitten, but is much much better now.
Less than 6 Months old









*Buck 7 - Black Mismarked Hooded,*
Private Rehome, was one half of a pair but his brother died a few months ago, so he was introduced to some of my bucks and all went well.
Gorgeous boy, rather cuddly.
16-18 months old.









Please PM me for more information on these rats,

Laura


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww that poor tailess one!!!! Poor thing!!!

xx


----------



## KSP (Jul 23, 2010)

Knowsley Safari Park doesn't breed rats so the information about where these rats came from may not be correct.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KSP said:


> Knowsley Safari Park doesn't breed rats so the information about where these rats came from may not be correct.


Might have been an accidental litter as a result of mixed sexes being kept together


----------

